# Smart car Electric



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I would like to see more info on the batteries and the motor....


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Uh... isn't this what Zap was trying to do? And isn't Diamler Benz suing them for it right now? I don't think this is such a good idea.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds interesting but we definitely need more information. Motor, controller, batteries, etc.


----------



## retrodog (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll take one. 

I'd really like a Zap Alias but who knows if that will ever get into production.

Oh, and I read "Min. Deposit" as "Mini Deposit" which seemed appropriate.


----------



## mstalanon (Apr 23, 2008)

http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/04/think-to-bring.html

It'll be here in late 2009 for far less than the other people who were first advertised on it.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

Smart and Think are different companies and different cars.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

I actually really like this car. I'd love to test drive one.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

*If* what I've seen/researched so far is true, this will be my next car purchase. That's a mighty big "if", however. The batteries used in this vehicle are "Nano Titanate" types made (_or should I say, _hyped) by Altair Nanotechnologies in Arizona. Now I bring you a quote from their FAQ:


> (Altairnano's division of...)
> Power & Energy Systems, Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> Altairnano batteries for EV conversion
> ...


 Further research shows that Altairnano is hemmoraging money, and probably has no production capability for this wonderous new technology. They may have a prototype or two, and they've apparently gotten some funding for now, but I doubt seriously that they can produce their battery products in any kind of volume. I'm not saying the technology _doesn't_ work, but if you have a product, let's see it. Enough of the hype.

Is anyone else frustrated by companies like this? 

Ok, I guess the Tesla Roadster is _possible_, but their hype has gone on for years now, and they've yet to produce 5 vehicles for *actual customers*. Never mind how long these first customers have waited after paying $110K in full, up front.

Ditto AC Propulsion. In order to get one of their systems, you have to know the secret handshake. 



> AC Propulsion power systems and components are available to bona fide vehicle converters, manufacturers, and R&D programs.
> 
> Although we do not provide support for do-it-yourself EV builders at this time, we do encourage EV enthusiasts interested in building an electric vehicle to check out these sources of hardware and information.


 It must be nice to have a company so awash in money that you can be fussy about who you allow to be customers. [edit] Or to be able to afford to invest in these companies.

-Mark


----------



## retrodog (Sep 17, 2007)

The only problem that I see with the smart car is that it doesn't really protect the occupants from secondary impacts very well. The frame is a nice strong cage that seems to stand up to a lot of pressure/impact, but without having the normal lengthy frontend of a regular to act as a big shock absorber, you don't really have much to spare you from near-infinite g-forces. 

Well, in any case, I'd still love to drive one around.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

One of the problems we face in the US is that the infrastructure is not as friendly to small cars. Perhaps it would be more accurate to say that, because it's friendly to really _large_ cars, smaller cars tend to be surrounded by giants. That makes me a little nervous about a really tiny car like the Smart ForTwo.

Having said that, I'd still seriously consider a Smart for my next car, electric or otherwise. It's quite safe for its size, and I'm somewhat fond of the size and look. I saw a couple of them parked "nose in" and sharing a single parallel parking space in downtown Taipei once. I could probably drive one in a circle inside my two-car garage, and I could park at least 6 of them in there.

The Smart took a while to get into the US, but it's been around a while. It has everything I need for 90% of my driving needs. Seats, freeway speeds, climate control, radio, reasonable comfort. I wish they hadn't discontinued the Smart Roadster - that was a neat car. Of course, you could probably drive one under a Hummer H1 without touching.

Now that I think about it... If I had more confidence in my continued steady employment and the economy in general, I could justify financing a Smart right now based on what I could save in fuel costs. For the time being, I'll just work toward my own EV conversion.

-Mark


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Wirecutter,

I share your frustration with Altairnano and recently put up a post regarding "frustration with manufacturers".

I spoke with Phoenix Motorcars a couple of years ago. Each time I inquired about purchasing a vehicle they kept moving the year of release to the public later and later. I called in 2007, they said the cars would be available to the public in 2008 - I called in early 2008, they said available in 2009. I called near the end of 2008 and they said 2010?!?!?!?!?! 

I informed them that I lived in northern california, near San Francisco and would like to purchase a vehicle from them. They responded that they would not sell me a vehicle unless I lived in Los Angeles!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Altairnano batteries aren't actually that great for EV's since they have poor energy density and power density. They are pursuing military and power generation applications where their durability and operating characteristics are important and their density is not.
Phoenix Motorcars may be in bankruptcy at this point after their Korean glider supplier met the same fate.


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

JRP,

When I read this article regarding AltairNano's battery technology, I could not help but get excited at that time:

http://www.ecoworld.com/blog/2007/04/23/altair-nanos-lithium-ion-batteries/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Me too, I'm even a stock holder. I was hoping they could increase their density more over time, maybe they still can, but in the meantime A123 cells are better and cheaper for EV's, and of course large format lithiums are even cheaper, and are good enough for most EV's.


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Link not working.


----------

